# dubbi su hal dbus e overlay

## Nio84

Salve ho finito adesso di installare Gentoo ....prima di mettere Xorg 1.7.6 mi stavo chiedendo... ma hal e dbus ....sono indispensabili per un uso desktop con kde? Da quello che ho letto sono degli intermediari tra programmi file e hardware .... 

questa guida è corretta per l installazione?

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

Xorg 1.8 so che non usa Hal .....ma non vorrei che fosse instabile e non so se farebbe a botte con i driver proprietari ati (i piu recenti sono i 10.6 a quanto ho capito)

EDIT:Tra le altre cose ho letto che dbus è stato sostituito da dcop in kde 4 .....quindi cosa devo fare?

----------

## ago

diciamo che hal e dbus servono per far partire X, supponendo di installare la versione stabile cioè 1.7.x

cmq dovresti seguire questa

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora.

per Xorg 1.7 vale anche la guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

kde usa dbus. 

edit: la seguente cosa è valida se non hai "hal". ops, mi son confuso. mea culpa

se non lo hai, non monta automaticamente le chiavette usb (giusto per dirne una)

```
Tra le altre cose ho letto che dbus è stato sostituito da dcop in kde 4 
```

questa m'è nuova. comunque, la versione che trovi in portage di kde4 usa dbus.

ps: ma sono l'unico a cui il sito, ultimamente, va lentissimo?

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questa guida è corretta per l installazione?
> 
> Xorg 1.8 so che non usa Hal ....

 

non esiste ancora una guida ufficiale alla 1.8, ma qui trovi un'anteprima della guida.

non farti ingannare dal titolone in grande (Xorg 1.6   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

è un baco di quell'oca del traduttore...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nio84

Grazie delle risposte ........cloc ...a me il sito va abbastanza lentamente e certe volte non mi fa accedere al forum...

mmmm ma se volessi installare Xorg 1.8........ e condigurarlo con aticonfig --initial? 

Cioè Xorg e ati driver proprietari 1.6 vi sembra un accoppiata buona o no?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Grazie delle risposte ........cloc ...a me il sito va abbastanza lentamente e certe volte non mi fa accedere al forum...
> 
> mmmm ma se volessi installare Xorg 1.8........ e condigurarlo con aticonfig --initial? 
> 
> Cioè Xorg e ati driver proprietari 1.6 vi sembra un accoppiata buona o no?

 

anche io ho configurato Xorg in questo modo. (uso anche i driver closed dell'ati).io uso la versione 10.4-r1 e non ho problemi.

a suo tempo mi diedero problemi con xorg 1.8 in quanto la loro installazione creava un conflitto. non so se questa cosa sia stata sistemata o meno.

se ti capita pure a te, ti scrivo come ho risolto io.

----------

## Nio84

oK .... provero con Xorg 1.8 .........

Che Dio me la mandi BONA .........e no racchia

Quindi le flag in make.conf  saranno 

udev e dbus 

devo darere l'emerge -DNu world?

----------

## Zizo

La complicazione sta nel fatto che gli ati-driver-10.* in portage hanno come dipendenza "!>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0", cioè non vogliono xorg-server maggiore o uguale a 1.8.0.

[sottovoce]A dire il vero dovrebbero funzionare ugualmente anche con xorg-server-1.8.0, ma per farlo dovresti modificare l'ebuild o usare gli ati-drivers-10.4-r1 dall'overlay gentoo-quebec[/sottovoce]

----------

## Nio84

Ed è piu semplice modificare l'ebuild (non credo) e usare i 10.4 ? Emmm cosa sono gli overley?

----------

## Zizo

Overlay: Manuale Gentoo, 5. Separarsi dalla collezione di software originale.

Per il resto fatti consigliare da darkmanPPT e su come ha operato, anche se da quello che ha scritto si può già capire che utilizza l'overlay.

Io sarei per la modifica degli ebuild in locale, odio gli overlay   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nio84

[url] http://it.bongolinux.com/modificare-ebuild-gentoo%E2%80%A6/124104/ [/url]

Editare un ebuild a mano credo sia troppo rischioso per un niubbo...

Dalla guida gentoo non ho capito esattamente dove fare questa directory e se ha effetti anche sull albero degli aggiornamenti.... e inoltre io vorrei che questo overley fosse solo per i driver ati... cioè usare portage per tutto il resto del sistema.

----------

## Zizo

Scusa, guarda questo: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/overlays/userguide.xml

Il link al manuale effettivamente non copre tutti gli aspetti della cosa.

----------

## Nio84

Non li potevano chiamare semplicemente repository non ufficiali?!  :Very Happy: 

Comq se installo layman .... i driver 10.4 sono già forniti là dentro? 

Tutto cio' che sta negli overlay e meno stabile e testato ?Negli overley fanno test sui pacchetti ...oppure è solo un fatto che certi pacchetti a gentoo non piacciono e quindi li rende disponibili nell'overlay ?

----------

## Zizo

Layman è solo il mezzo per gestire gli overlay.

L'overlay che andrai ad aggiungere è gentoo-quebec, dove sono contenuti i driver 10.4 che ti servono.

 *Quote:*   

> Tutto cio' che sta negli overlay e meno stabile e testato ?Negli overley fanno test sui pacchetti ...oppure è solo un fatto che certi pacchetti a gentoo non piacciono e quindi li rende disponibili nell'overlay ?

 

Tutte e tre le cose, e anche altre  :Laughing: 

Spesso gli ebuild degli overlay (specialmente quelli nell'overlay sunrise) sono scritti dagli utenti di gentoo, non dagli sviluppatori.

----------

## ago

se vuoi usare ebuild non inclusi in portage non c'è bisogno di installare forzatamente layman, ne aggiungere successivamente overlay.

E' sufficiente copiare l'ebuild in locale e procedere

P.S.

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Nio84

eh vabbe ....levarmi di mezzo hal mi preme troppo .... tento di vedere con gli overlay ......

Darkman , se avessi difficoltà....ti chiedo assistenza

----------

## Peach

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Non li potevano chiamare semplicemente repository non ufficiali?! 

 

tecnicamente non sono repository in quanto non contengono i pacchetti, i pacchetti vengono scaricati dai mirror.

l'albero di portage e' un albero categorizzato di ebuild, che sono ne piu' ne meno che script di configurazione (a grandi linee)

gli overlay si chiamano cosi perche' sovrascrivono (parzialmente) la struttura ad albero di portage (correggetemi se dico idiozie)

la parte della guida utente relativa agli overlay 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/overlays/userguide.xml

e nel manuale di portage (che mi pare ti sia gia' stata linkata prima):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5

(ps: benvenuto)

----------

## Nio84

```
 Binary /usr/bin/svn seems to be missing . Overlay type "svn" not supported . e poi mi chiede se voglio scaricare dev-utils/subversion 
```

Ho scaricato layman e gli ho detto di aggiungere gentoo-quebec .... lo ste è sopra

----------

## ago

vuol dire che necessita di svn, emergilo

----------

## Nio84

e subversion lo devo scaricare?

----------

## Nio84

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> e subversion lo devo scaricare?

 scusate  e' imbarazzante....non sapevo che svn e subversion fossero la stessa cosa

----------

